# Decent article on cory behaviour?



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent article on panda cory behaviour? i've been treating for ich and i'd just like to make sure the treatment's not affecting my panda cory's too much.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/corydoras_panda.htm


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks for that, but it's not exactly what i was looking for. no worries though, i pulled something up that helped out. cheers.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

There were some articles and videos on breeding behavior but you weren't specific.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

lol, that'll learn me.

i appreciate you pulling that article for me, though, tabatha


----------

